# Cannot connect to secure sites with new wireless g router



## NeedHelpBlock (Jul 18, 2008)

We just installed our Linksys G Wireless router and we can connect to any site except https sites. Unfortunately, I cannot access my work emails. I have no problem when connected via the cable directly in the modem. My son installed the software. I suspect we should have checked something during installation but he is always in a hurry and doesn't include me!
any help you can give me would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any software to use a wireless router, so what software did he install?

What is the exact model of that router?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

What ISP do you subscribe to?

Maybe they intercept SSL certificates an your router is unaware of the ISP's proxy, in which case you may need to contact them about any configuration you may need to have in place in order to visit secure sites on their network.

Also, the modem could be redirecting port 443 traffic to some other port for whatever reason and the router may also be unaware of this special configuration. I would call the ISP, but I won't recommend anything at this time without more information. 

My router came with a dumb-user disc which installs the manual PDF to the desktop and has on-screen instructions for installing the router. I threw it out... johnwill, are there routers that require drivers or special configuration programs?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only router models I've ever seen that require any sort of software are the ones that offer the option of a USB connection.

There are many "wizards" that come with routers to make the task of installing the router easier, particularly for DSL/ADSL accounts with user names/passwords, but they're not necessary to actually configure the router.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah, so would it be safe to say "Contact your ISP" to this one?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would be a good first step. :smile:


----------

